# Check Out This Little Guy



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Cute Little Guy


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow - that kid is awesome. There are a few pros who could take lessons on stage presence from this little guy.


----------

